# ganas de calle



## irene.acler

Hola otra vez

_La población universitaria de la ciudad hace sin duda mucho por ella, la favorece, le da un vigor que probablemente no tendría sin su bullicio y sus irrefrenables *ganas de calle*._

No entiendo la parte subrayada. En italiano, literalmente, sería "voglia di strada", es decir, ganas de estar en la calle, de divertirse etc, pero en español ¿tiene algun sentido diferente?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## 96321

Pues sería algo así como ganas de fiesta, de irse de copas etc... vamos, lo que has dicho


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, 96321!
Ahora le pregunto a mis connacionales, ¿cómo traduciríais este concepto? Simplemente con "voglia di divertirsi", ¿o os ocurre algo más, digamos, idiomático?


----------



## Neuromante

No te soy connacional, pero:
*Voglia di spasso.*


----------



## 96321

Por cierto, un apunte, no sé si connacionales es correcto, pero en español lo más común es conpatriotas


----------



## aceituna

96321 said:


> Por cierto, un apunte, no sé si connacionales es correcto, pero en español lo más común es co*m*patriotas



Connacional viene en el DRAE, pero no se usa mucho.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

irene.acler said:


> Gracias, 96321!
> Ahora le pregunto a mis connacionales, ¿cómo traduciríais este concepto? Simplemente con "voglia di divertirsi", ¿o os ocurre algo más, digamos, idiomático?


 
Irene, claro que yo no soy nadie para aconsejarte con el italiano (no siendo ésta mi lengua materna); de todos modos, ¿por qué no te convence _voglia di strada_? Te lo digo porque no deja de ser una forma de expresarse, por parte del autor del texto, original pero clara. En español _ganas de calle_ tampoco es algo que se oiga mucho (quizás sí más "*ganas de salir a la calle*"), pero suena muy bien y se entiende.

Ya me dirás qué te parece


----------



## irene.acler

Quizás me expresé mal..le preguntaba a mis compatriotas/connacionales, pero claro está que me gusta saber la opinión de otros hispanohablantes!

TPS, a lo mejor "voglia di strada" se podría entender en este contexto específico, pero no sé, no me convence mucho. Como dices para el español, "voglia di uscire" por ejemplo quedaría mejor..en fin, éste es el sentido, ¿no?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

irene.acler said:


> Como dices para el español, "voglia di uscire" por ejemplo quedaría mejor..en fin, éste es el sentido, ¿no?


 
De hecho, Irene, _ganas de salir_ sí sería lo más común aquí. Digamos que _ganas de calle_ es más original.

Un bacio a Trento


----------



## irene.acler

Perfecto! Lo mismo pasa en italiano, "voglia di uscire" es lo normal, luego "voglia di strada" se podría entender, pero también podría entenderse con otros sentidos, no sé..

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Kermosura

Yo sí que uso habitualmente la expresión "ganas de calle", es bastante coloquial por aquí.
Voglia di uscire, voglia di essere fuora di casa!


----------



## Neuromante

El significado cambia un poco.

"Salir" implica no estar entro y da lo mismo ir al teatro, a la playa, a casa de amigos o a callejear sin rumbo fijo.


----------



## irene.acler

¿Y "ganas de calle" sólo correponde a "callejar sin rumbo fijo"?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Neuromante said:


> El significado cambia un poco.
> 
> "Salir" implica no estar entro y da lo mismo ir al teatro, a la playa, a casa de amigos o a callejear sin rumbo fijo.


 


irene.acler said:


> ¿Y "ganas de calle" sólo correponde a "callejar sin rumbo fijo"?


 
Tiene razón Neuromante, creo yo. Es decir, una cosa son las ganas de salir en general y otra, las ganas de salir a la calle. En el primer caso puede apetecer eso: ir al teatro, al cine, a la discoteca, a cenar a un restaurante. En cambio, ganas de salir a la calle o ganas de calle ya implica ganas de estar en un sitio exterior. Esto me lleva a pensar en ciertos lugares de España donde es muy típico ir de rondas (es decir, de bar en bar), lo que implica tener que andar e ir entrando y saliendo de los bares. Creo, además, que no todas las ciudades tienen prohibido el botellón, por lo que beber fuera (en el banco de una plazoleta, por ejemplo) todavía es posible.

Espero no estar liándote aún más, Irene.


----------



## irene.acler

No no TPS, no me lías. 
Al contrario, me gusta mucho conocer estas cosas. En italiano "voglia di uscire" podría corresponder tanto a "ganas de calla" como a "ganas de salir a la calle", no me parece que haya alguna diferencia..


----------



## Neuromante

irene.acler said:


> ¿Y "ganas de calle" sólo correponde a "callejar sin rumbo fijo"?


No necesariamente. Pero sí excluye salir para ir a otro lugar cerrado. 
Nada impide sentarse en una plaza a ver pasar la gente mientras la plaza no esté al lado de la casa.


----------



## Sabrine07

Neuromante said:


> No te soy connacional, pero:
> *Voglia di spasso.*


Mi hai dato un'idea: voglia di spassarsela!


----------



## krolaina

Hola!

Ya te lo han dicho todo, Irenilla, sólo quiero aportar una cosita más. Como bien te han dicho, lo normal sería "tener ganas de salir a la calle", es decir, "tener ganas de+verbo en infinitivo" pero también se usa (y mucho por aquí, Montse!) con el sustantivo detrás. Y así puedes tener ganas de calle (imagina cuando estás de exámenes, encerrada en casa...), ganas de birra (o ganas de beber cerveza) o ganas de vacaciones (ganas de ir de vacaciones), ganas de un cigarro (ganas de fumar) etc etc etc. El equivalente en italiano os lo dejo a vosotros

Ah, y no estoy muy de acuerdo con Neuro en una cosita. Cuando tienes ganas de calle lo último que te apetece es sentarte en un banco de un parque o plaza...precisamente lo que implica, según lo entiendo yo, es ganas de VIDA ACTIVA. Opinable, eh?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> pero también se usa (y mucho por aquí, Montse!) con el sustantivo detrás.


 
Anche da queste parti, cara 

Baci a Madrizzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Anche da queste parti, cara
> 
> Baci a Madrizzzzzzzzzz!


 
Me pareció entender que decías que no era común 

Otro beso hacia el Medi!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> _ganas de salir_ sí sería lo más común aquí. Digamos que _ganas de calle_ es más original.


 


krolaina said:


> Me pareció entender que decías que no era común


 
Quizás no me expliqué bien. Quería decir que la construcción más normal es ganas de salir. Ganas de calle, sin lugar a dudas, implica UNAS GANAS LOCAS DE SALIR.

Besos enooooooooooooormes


----------

